# Nuisance Question!



## MuddyWater (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it unlawful in Ohio to shoot Grackles(blackbirds) with a .22 or airgun?

There gettin pretty high in numbers around the house and runnin off all the cardinals,bluejays,and other song birds and there all over the place..


----------



## wetherhill (Aug 10, 2009)

Know what you are shooting.

Grackles are protected under federal law.

Starlings however are an invasive species and are fair game. They wreak havoc on native songbirds. 

See the difference between the two here. 

birdbusters.com/bird_control_starling

Basically if it has a yellow bill and a short tail - blast it.

Blackbirds are a bit different. Here is the Ohio Revised Code that sums it all up.

1533.07 Protection afforded nongame birds.

No person shall catch, kill, injure, pursue, or have in the persons possession, either dead or alive, or purchase, expose for sale, transport, or ship to a point within or without the state, or receive or deliver for transportation any bird other than a game bird, or have in the persons possession any part of the plumage, skin, or body of any bird other than a game bird, except as permitted in Chapter 1531. and this chapter of the Revised Code, or disturb or destroy the eggs, nest, or young of such a bird.

This section does not prohibit the lawful taking, killing, pursuing, or possession of any game bird during the open season for the bird. Bald or golden eagles and ospreys shall not be killed or possessed at any time, except that eagles or ospreys may be possessed for educational purposes by governmental or municipal zoological parks, museums, and scientific or educational institutions. European starlings, English sparrows, and common pigeons, other than homing pigeons, may be killed at any time and their nests or eggs may be destroyed at any time. Blackbirds may be killed at any time when doing damage to grain or other property or when they become a nuisance.

Each bird or any part thereof taken or had in possession contrary to this section constitutes a separate offense.

Effective Date: 08-14-2002; 04-06-2007


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

wonderfully comprehensive answer! Bravo!


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to OGF and what is your retainer fee owed.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Most likely if your in Ohio, what you are seeing are starlings not black birds this time of year,starlings are easy to distinguish between grackels and brown headed cow birds, look up all these birds on the internet and youll see the difference, starlings are the first to show up in the springand the last to leavein the winter , cow birds and Grackels will be here in later spring followed by the red winged black bird. the first to show are my favorite target the starling. (shoot away)


----------

